# PLEASE HELP ME! Aluminum Trailer



## 907RCR (Oct 9, 2020)

I bought a brand new aluminum trailer this summer. I wanted to keep it bright and beautiful, so I washed it with aluminum cleaner. WELL, I ruined my trailer. The cleaner turned it white. I think maybe my trailer is polished aluminum and this cleaner, just ruined it. I am so sad and upset. Is there anything I can do to fix this stupid mistake, or am I stuck with a brand new WHITE aluminum horse trailer forever?? I am praying someone has done this before and was able to fix it, or someone on here is a subject matter expert and can help me. 

Thank you in advance for any advice!!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

No idea. Tho feel your pain, as I did up a float a while ago with new gal sheet metal sides, consulted the hardware specialist paint guy & painted my float to his recommendation... Only to have it soon start to peel because it wasn't 'special gal paint's after all 

I'd suggest you call an aluminium place, or where you bought the float from & ask them.


----------



## Rudytoot (Feb 14, 2020)

I am sorry to hear that it turned your trailer white when you were just trying to keep it clean. Maybe do a search for the product you used and label it: roduct etched aluminum white when used. 

You may have helped me to avoid doing the same thing to my trailer. I hope you get it corrected as I am sure you are not the only one that has done this before. Let us know how you correct it.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The only way to fix is to have it repolished which isn't cheap.

Your aluminum wash was probably an acid wash which opens the pores and causes oxidation.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Go to a truck stop, a real truck stop and speak to the guys who acid wash, clean and then reseal the trailers.
There is a process, it might be to re-polish...I don't know.
The commercial truck washes have products not available to just anyone...

Tractor trailers go through truck washes, have acid washes done and they do not destroy a expensive new trailer and not have a solution to fix what was gorgeous now ugly.
You do not clean aluminum as you would a steel trailer as you've just learned.
You stripped the sealer...
Do do something soon so you not pit the metal now unprotected with just atmospheric things like rain with dirt particles in it.
I would honestly not use it nor even drive it and take a chance of embedding bug guts. :|
Take pictures of it, good and clear pictures so it is seen what has occurred.

Do not do anything else to it though till you speak to professionals on what to do.
Aluminum is a soft metal and will easily mark, even swirls from hand scrubbing on unfinished can leave lasting marks now you stripped the sealer gone...
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If the trailer was sealed an aluminum cleaner would not of stripped it. To get through an aluminum sealer it needs to be "cut" then polished. That's why an Alcoa Dura Bright wheels costs $80 to cut and polish rather an unsealed aluminum wheel $25 to polish.

There is a difference between an acid wash and a citrus wash at most truck washes. A citrus wash can gently clean polished aluminum where as an acid wash is meant to open the pores, get stains out then be polished. 

I won't say how much we spend on washes and polish jobs..lol... but the way to keep a good polish job is to hand wash often with good ol Dawn dishsoap and a soft mitt, sponge or microfiber cloth. Do small sections at a time never allowing the soap to dry and drying with a chamois to keep it from spotting.
Or go to a real truck wash like horselovinguy said, not the Blue Beacon at the Petro.

OP, where abouts do you live? I understand if you dont want to answer on a public forum.


----------

